# FINLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Veritas stadion in turku is undergoing expansion by adding a fourth stand. Here are some pics of the stadium:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Bolt arena of helsinki:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Seinajoki stadium, also known as omasp stadion;


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Vps stadium;


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Tampere stadium, used by the finnish national team during reconstruction of helsinki's olympiastadion:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Espoo metro arena in espoo:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Helsinki ice hall:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Veritas stadion in turku almost finished expansion. They could add a roof at the uncovered stand. The 2023 veikkausliiga season will see the new stand opened.


----------



## Confusius (Mar 16, 2015)

Any new football or hockey arenas being built?


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Recently, Nokia arena in Tampere was built. Now expansion of Turku Veritas Stadion. No other projects now.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Article about Veritas stadion renovation in turku (finnish): Veritas Stadionin kenttäurakka etenee aikataulussa – tähtäimessä 17. toukokuuta


----------



## conejito81 (Jul 6, 2020)

Confusius said:


> Any new football or hockey arenas being built?


They're building a new football stadium in Tampere. This is what it will look like when finished


----------



## conejito81 (Jul 6, 2020)

Some recent pictures


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ilves will return there once the venue is finished. It can host games of finland u-21 team and women's team.


----------



## Confusius (Mar 16, 2015)

conejito81 said:


> They're building a new football stadium in Tampere. This is what it will look like when finished
> View attachment 4219141


Wow that´s unique! Whats the name of the stadium? And is there a site where i can follow the build?


----------



## conejito81 (Jul 6, 2020)

Confusius said:


> Wow that´s unique! Whats the name of the stadium? And is there a site where i can follow the build?


Yeah, it's a unique design in a great location.








Tammela Stadium Hybrid - JKMM







jkmm.fi





I don't speak the language so it's not easy to find updates about the construction. Maybe Finnish speakers know more. But this thread on a football forum is the best I have found.








Tammelan Stadion - Sivu 103 - FutisForum2







futisforum2.org


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

is this the same spot as old stadium (great spot btw.) or elsewhere?


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

It is the same spot.


----------



## conejito81 (Jul 6, 2020)

To me this project stands out for two reasons

1) The decision to stick with the old location. Fans liked the decrepit old stadium very much, and I think that has a lot to do with the location. An inner city stadium is part of the hustle and bustle of the city and a crowd walking through the streets to the stadium is a big part of the experience.

2) They handled the different purposes very well. As a football fan I like the idea of a pure football stadium, but I understand that some smaller teams can't afford that or don't want to. I get why they go for a multifunctional or mixed use stadium, but it's easy to mess that up. KMSK Deinze and Excelsior Rotterdam have designs for a new stadium of a similar size and I think they are truly horrible.
















The project in Tampere looks much more organic, it's a single object


----------

